# Cutting circles on a bandsaw?



## pe2dave (31 Mar 2022)

BS300 bandsaw.
How to mount a piece of ply atop the surface, to use for cutting circles? 
All I can come up with is double sided tape? 
8" diameter circle wanted currently, from 16.16 square. 

Suggestions please?


----------



## Ttrees (31 Mar 2022)

This is about the fanciest one that I've seen, but maybe a bit wasteful for only one or two. (timestamped to the jig part)
All the best
Tom


----------



## pe2dave (31 Mar 2022)

Tks @Ttrees Note the bar on edge of bandsaw bed?
I should have searched y-tube before (sorry), quite a few there, some more fancy than others!


----------



## Ttrees (31 Mar 2022)

No bother Pe2Dave, I just post that video occasionally as it's worth a watch,
and most folk don't speak Felder.

Tom


----------



## pe2dave (31 Mar 2022)

Ttrees said:


> No bother Pe2Dave, I just post that video occasionally as it's worth a watch,
> and most folk don't speak Felder.
> 
> Tom


Lots of other ideas though, one to keep on the bookmark tab! Tks.


----------



## pe2dave (31 Mar 2022)

My favourite to date. Simple / elegant?


----------



## scholar (31 Mar 2022)

pe2dave said:


> BS300 bandsaw.
> How to mount a piece of ply atop the surface, to use for cutting circles?
> All I can come up with is double sided tape?
> 8" diameter circle wanted currently, from 16.16 square.
> ...


All you need is a couple of clamps on the inboard side of the table, ensuring the waste clears the clamps. This set up was actually used for cutting some foam seat discs, and the plywood platen spun on a pin in the melamine table.







(Just in case the picture does not make sense to you, the Inca bandsaw faces the opposite way to most!)

Cheers


----------



## pe2dave (31 Mar 2022)

scholar said:


> All you need is a couple of clamps on the inboard side of the table, ensuring the waste clears the clamps. This set up was actually used for cutting some foam seat discs, and the plywood platen spun on a pin in the melamine table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was looking 'user' side of the blade to clamp my board down. Larger board needed. I can see the logic.


----------



## Tuna808 (31 Mar 2022)

Better if you cut them on a circular saw table if you have one,more accurate no possible bobble on the blade.


----------



## pe2dave (1 Apr 2022)

Tuna808 said:


> Better if you cut them on a circular saw table if you have one,more accurate no possible bobble on the blade.


? Use a saw meant to cut straight lines for cutting curves ?


----------



## Doug71 (1 Apr 2022)

pe2dave said:


> ? Use a saw meant to cut straight lines for cutting curves ?



Using a table saw to cut circles is a common thing on Youtube.

Someone locally had a nasty accident cutting circles on a radial arm saw so I would avoid doing it on one of those!


----------



## pe2dave (1 Apr 2022)

Doug71 said:


> Using a table saw to cut circles is a common thing on Youtube.
> 
> Someone locally had a nasty accident cutting circles on a radial arm saw so I would avoid doing it on one of those!


I really do not understand the former and would not attempt the latter Doug?
Any links please...

Wow. Just seen this. That looks scarily dangerous (and limited diameter compared to bandsaw?)
Thanks (but no thanks) Doug.


----------



## Doug71 (1 Apr 2022)




----------



## Doug71 (1 Apr 2022)

pe2dave said:


> Wow. Just seen this. That looks scarily dangerous (and limited diameter compared to bandsaw?)
> Thanks (but no thanks) Doug.



Yeah, a router and trammel has always worked for me, much safer and gives a good finish.


----------



## Tuna808 (1 Apr 2022)

Great video link Doug.


----------



## deema (1 Apr 2022)

What a surprise, the video of using the circular saw is out of the USA. Please don’t clutter up A&E when it goes wrong! stupidity should die off.


----------



## Spectric (1 Apr 2022)

Why not use a router and a tramel, could just be a length of wood that you have a 20 or 30mm hole in one end to sit the router bush in and a pivot at the required radius at the other end.


----------



## Democritus (1 Apr 2022)

Have a look at Woodturning sites. Lots of woodturners use a jig to cut their bowl blanks on bandsaws. There are all sorts of designs out there.


----------



## Democritus (1 Apr 2022)

Put ‘circle cutting jigs for bandsaws ‘ In YouTube search, and loads come up.
D


----------



## Rich C (1 Apr 2022)

This setup is neat if you don't want holes in the circles you're cutting:


That said, the dude in the video is going to lose a finger on his table saw.


----------



## Spectric (1 Apr 2022)

Or give this a try 









Scott Grove Ultimate Router Base


The Scott Grove Ultimate Router Base has been engineered to give you a higher level of control and increase the safety and stability on handheld routing jobs.




woodworkersworkshop.co.uk


----------



## pe2dave (2 Apr 2022)

Spectric said:


> Why not use a router and a tramel, could just be a length of wood that you have a 20 or 30mm hole in one end to sit the router bush in and a pivot at the required radius at the other end.


(To me) does not make sense using a router on larger circles. YMMV.


----------



## HamsterJam (2 Apr 2022)

I’ve successfully cut circles on the bandsaw.
I cut the workpiece to the approximate shape freehand then clamped a false table over the machine table with a screw just protruding through at the appropriate radius to act as a pivot. (The pivot needs to be in line with the front of the blade.)
Because I cut the workpiece to the approximate size I had enough space to use regular clamps to hold the false table.


----------



## Droogs (2 Apr 2022)

The reason the guy in the first video has to go round twice and ends up with a second small sliver of wood is he has not correctly aligned the pin. He has his jig set up so that the OD face of the pin is in line with the front cutting edge of the blade instead of the centre of the pin itself. This leads to a slightly oval cut as the piece is rotated and causes a slight spiral as he turns the piece while being cut. With his method you will always have slightly undersized finished parts


----------



## pe2dave (2 Apr 2022)

Droogs said:


> The reason the guy in the first video has to go round twice and ends up with a second small sliver of wood is he has not correctly aligned the pin. He has his jig set up so that the OD face of the pin is in line with the front cutting edge of the blade instead of the centre of the pin itself. This leads to a slightly oval cut as the piece is rotated and causes a slight spiral as he turns the piece while being cut. With his method you will always have slightly undersized finished parts


Subtle @Droogs ! 
I've chickened out. Making a 16" lazy susan, and left it square!
I may 'round it out' later. This guys design is the one I fancy


----------



## Droogs (2 Apr 2022)

very nice, once again alignment is key though. I would, If I did a lot of curcle cutting on the bandsaw drill a locating hole in my mitre slot for a pin fitted to the jig to pop into to ensure alignment


----------



## HamsterJam (3 Apr 2022)

Droogs said:


> The reason the guy in the first video has to go round twice and ends up with a second small sliver of wood is he has not correctly aligned the pin. He has his jig set up so that the OD face of the pin is in line with the front cutting edge of the blade instead of the centre of the pin itself. This leads to a slightly oval cut as the piece is rotated and causes a slight spiral as he turns the piece while being cut. With his method you will always have slightly undersized finished parts



Provided the distance between the pivot and blade doesn’t change, your radius is fixed and you should cut a circle. 
I think the main issue if the pin isn’t in line with the blade teeth, is you are forcing the blade to twist which will put unnecessary stress on it and in the extreme break it.


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Jul 2022)

A variation on the above?


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Jul 2022)

I did my 18" lasy Susan on my lathe. That makes it round 

Oh, nearly forgot to say that I also turned all 36 of the ⅝" balls on the lathe too, good fun


----------



## pe2dave (19 Jul 2022)

Jonzjob said:


> I did my 18" lasy Susan on my lathe. That makes it round
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot to say that I also turned all 36 of the ⅝" balls on the lathe too, good fun


Oddly, I (guessed) thought a square top to a lazy susan would be more useful... commercial bearings Jon ;-)


----------



## recipio (19 Jul 2022)

You are going to end up with a rough cut on the bandsaw which will need sanding. I cut the circle freehand on the bandsaw allowing about 4mm extra and then use a jig on the disc sander to finish. Amazingly accurate and you end up with a finished edge.


----------

